# Me playing Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata, First Movement, Op. 27, No. 2



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

I love this piano piece so much. I hope you enjoy it.
I would love it if you would give me your advice.
Thank you!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Well, I think this piece needs to be a little bit more subdued than you are playing it. Beethoven says that this movement needs to be PP throughout the whole thing and you got quite a bit louder than that. Also, try to make the triplets sound a bit smoother I would say. They should be a small part of a bigger musical phrase rather than each one being so deliberate on their own. 

But anyway, it was good playing besides those things I mentioned. You're very pretty too  
I also liked your singing video, but I am not a vocalist in the slightest so I could not give you any advice on that.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Good advice, dude! And I like how you slipped in the good looks compliment. Very smooth! :tiphat: Yeah, a little more graceful and softer on the accents.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you for the advice. I totally agree. My mom said the same thing, needs more emotion. 
My piano needs to be tuned so I practice on my keyboard and when I recorded on the piano yesterday, I could feel the difference in the weight of the keys. It was a little hard to control the pressure I put on the keys. 
Thank you for liking my singing video too. I appreciate it
Have a nice week!


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes, more graceful and softer. I will try on my next one. Thank you!


----------



## scarbo (Aug 3, 2011)

Your playing is very emotional and deeply felt.

You let the triplets completely dominate so we cannot always hear the melody clearly. I would work on that. Take care not to emphasize every third triplet, and try to play softer, more legato, using both pedals appropriately. It is a bit hard to hear how loud you actually play, though - your microphones could fool us...


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I agree with the above about the mics but you can definitely lay off a bit. As far as the interpretation, don't let the fame and overplaying of this piece get you. It's okay to feel every single note and to let it take over you. It is the only way you're truly going to get it out. Watch the tempo, also. Started off slow and ended off walking. Start it walking and you'll be good.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Can't wait to see what PetrB has to say.


----------



## Muddy (Feb 5, 2012)

Wonderful Arts! Beautiful choice in music. I agree with Violadude.

Play the piece like there is someone sleeping in the next room. And think soft, soft. 

Thanks for the beautiful video!


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been back here for a bit. My classical singing teacher in Paris said I was ready to record the piece we have been working on so I had to jump on that. I really love all the great advice I get here. I enjoyed the "sleeping in the next room" comment. I will come back on the weekend when I have some time to dig into these. Thanks again.
Elena


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you for all the awesome comments. I just finished another of Richard Clayderman's pieces. Have not recorded it yet. 
I just started practicing Beethoven's symphony No.5. I LOVE it, but it's so difficult. Any suggestions?

BTW I have a new vocal coach. He's an opera singer from Paris. I just recorded my new song. My coach got me up to a C6. 
i will post it on a new thread. It's called "Jill's Theme" and it's from the movie "Once upon a Time in the West". I hope you like it too. Have a nice week!


----------



## Andrei (Sep 11, 2013)

Enjoyed that. Volume comments: well just remember that when you are playing for an audience of 6,000 you will want the people in the back of the venue to hear as well.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Before listening,

Don't rush the piece, keep the tempi, point out the left hand generously...

Will give you a few pointers after listening


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

video doesnt work................


----------



## Daniellll (Feb 21, 2010)

I guess this is the right link:


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

You need to add some mystery and feeling, like of a 'story telling' situation, Beethoven is telling us something very deep and intimate, and it should be played as such. Would add some more...

Here's my take on it...

__
https://soundcloud.com/sauldzorelashvili%2Fmoonlight-sonata


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Cnote11 said:


> Can't wait to see what PetrB has to say.


Please stop signing / soliciting / conjuring me up to or in threads I have no interest in. Thanks 

ADD:with all due respect to the OP, I have no interest in anyone's performance of the first movement of this sonata on its own. It is of course, a rite of passage for many a late beginner, early intermediate piano student, but I've never cared for it on its own. Being it is a rite of passage, there are so many postings of it that it has become one of the most overplayed pieces of the entire solo piano repertoire.

If and when you learn, say, the Allegretto, or both that and the final movement, please send me a PM to alert me to that post, and I will happily have something constructive to say.

Best regards.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

PetrB said:


> Please stop signing / soliciting / conjuring me up to or in threads I have no interest in. Thanks


Touchy much, Pete? I think cnote was just showing his admiration for your posting. I don't think he was doing any of the above; I always mention Jeremy Marchant when a piece needs identifying and Coag for no reason at all!

...good to see you back, btw...


----------

